# Spyware Question



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 15, 2006)

The family computer has been overwhelmed and shutdown with spyware. This is odd because we update regularly and run daily THREE different anti-spyware programs.

I've been advised at different times to run Adaware (we do) and MS Defender (we do) and Spybot (we do). I also run Spyware doctor ($29.00 version on my personal computer) but Micromobile company working on the computer (http://www.micro-mobile.com) says that we should ONLY run Adaware because running multiple spyware programs can cancel each other out. I've never seen this claimed before.

I've seen Spybot catch spyware that Adaware missed and I've seen Spyware Doctor catch and remove spyware that Adaware missed.

Anyone know the Truth?

rsc


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 15, 2006)

I purchased eTrust PestPatrol by Computer Associates, as well as Norton Internet Security as an add-ons to this computer. I get downloads daily. I got this computer a year ago.

No issues. I will renew my subscription when the time comes.

For what it's worth -- _Jay_


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 15, 2006)

They're answer is completely bogus. Each of those programs goes into the registry and file structure looking for spyware. If they find them they delete them. Running another Spyware program after another has swept and removed Spyware is not going to re-introduce a file. In order to cancel out another program's work, the Spyware program would have to reinstall the spyware.

It's too bad I don't live nearby. I hate having people have to pay to get their computers fixed.

For what it's worth, I use Trend Micro PCCillin Internet Security and have needed nothing else since I started using it. I was a Norton fan way back when Norton Utilities was in Version 1 and stuck with them when they were bought by Symantec and started using their AV programs. They just became increasingly bloated so I did some research and have been using Trend Micro for about a year now. It runs very well and has comprehensive Spyware protection as well as firewall and AV protection. You'd need nothing else. In fact, it's one of the only products that will detect intrusions on your wireless network.

Let the FV guys protect their files with other products that put their work at risk. Reformed folk should use Trend Micro.


----------



## SRoper (Jul 15, 2006)

I've never heard that claim, but I'm not very familiar with anti-spyware programs. The best defense against spyware is to not download it in the first place.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jul 15, 2006)

best program to use in addition to ad aware is a-squared:

http://www.emsisoft.com/en/software/free/


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2006)

A program that I've been using now for about 3 years is Spyware Blaster. It supposed to work by preventing spyware from being installed on your computer in the first place. 

It seems to be doing a decent job as there hasn't been as much junk installed on my computer for Spybot and Adaware to remove since I've begun using Spyware Blaster.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Let the FV guys protect their files with other products that put their work at risk. Reformed folk should use Trend Micro.



You've got a future in advertising! How much does Trend Micro cost?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 16, 2006)

Meg,

I was being serious. The truly Reformed use Trend Micro. 

I'm sure the other programs above protect against spyware but I prefer a product

I pay for 3 licences at a time for my 3 computers so it costs me about $80/yr. If you wait until a national holiday you'll probably be able to get it for free after rebate from CompUSA or some other electronics superstore.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 16, 2006)

OR...

You can join the Army and get FREE access to either Norton, Trend Micro, or Mc Afee! 

The perks keeps adding up!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> OR...
> 
> You can join the Army and get FREE access to either Norton, Trend Micro, or Mc Afee!
> ...


They better give you perks for making you wear a beret.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey, I was wearing a beret back when it actually meant something... at least I'm going to Bragg and will, again, get to wear a beret that means something.

But I agree, for general use the beret is an aboslutely worthless piece of headgear. They should let us go back to the softcap. So you're right... they do OWE us for making us suffer in the sun!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 16, 2006)

I was just busting your chops Ben.

Hey, did you get commissioned?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 16, 2006)

I've been commissioned since '04... but now I've been commissioned as an active duty officer, Sir! 

[Edited on 7-17-2006 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 16, 2006)

Congratulations. I was just thinking today how few Godly Chaplains there are. Interestingly, some are good Officers but the fact that they "represent God" makes me think very ill of some. I'm glad you reminded me that there are some God-fearing Christians in the Chaplaincy.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 16, 2006)

I've actually met several Godly men serving as chaplains. Granted, these men stand out because of the (let's be honest) general godless character of so many chaplains. 

One chaplain (a LTC like you), in particular, has challenged me by his intent to retire and use his retirement to fund him and his wife as missionaries. He has told me that he wants to die on the mission field. Wow!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Meg,
> 
> I was being serious. The truly Reformed use Trend Micro.



So says the guy in the Baptist Church! 

Webroot's Spy Sweeper is what real Presbyterians use, and NOD32 for antivirus.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> ...


Ouch! I'm going to go cry in a corner now.

I neglected to mention that a benefit to a product like Trend Micro as opposed to using a separate firewall, spam blocker, and virus utility is that this is *one* program in memory.

I've found it to be very stable as well.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> I've actually met several Godly men serving as chaplains. Granted, these men stand out because of the (let's be honest) general godless character of so many chaplains.
> 
> One chaplain (a LTC like you), in particular, has challenged me by his intent to retire and use his retirement to fund him and his wife as missionaries. He has told me that he wants to die on the mission field. Wow!


I've met some too. Let's just say that my particular frustration that I was dealing with today was a Chaplain that Paul would not "...permit to speak..." in Church. I have a lot of trouble thinking of such as even in the ministry at all and able to serve in a capacity as a Chaplain.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 18, 2006)

turns out that, according to the tech, Norton had been corrupted and preventing us from logging on to the computer. 

Actually, it was quite free of spyware.

The tech's receptionist got things a little garbled.

He's replacing Norton with 

http://www.free-av.com

rsc


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> turns out that, according to the tech, Norton had been corrupted and preventing us from logging on to the computer.
> 
> Actually, it was quite free of spyware.
> ...



Good to hear it's straightened out. I was wondering how spyware could completely shut down your system. 

I used to have problems with Norton loading properly at startup, which would prevent my accessing the internet.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 19, 2006)

Did your computer just kind of quit Dr. Clark. Mine just wouldn't start up one day. The screen stayed dark and blank about a week ago. I just formatted and reloaded everything. Guess what antivirus program I use.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Did your computer just kind of quit Dr. Clark. Mine just wouldn't start up one day. The screen stayed dark and blank about a week ago. I just formatted and reloaded everything. Guess what antivirus program I use.



I think I have a pretty good guess.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 19, 2006)

it wanted to logon to the domain (which is the computer name) but it couldn't/wouldn't. 

Turns out Norton's password protection program had gone bad.

The tech says that some who've loaded Norton AV 2006 have had even worse trouble. I had to reformat a HD in '96 b/c of NAV, but I've been using Norton's corporate version since '97 with very little trouble. 

rsc




> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Did your computer just kind of quit Dr. Clark. Mine just wouldn't start up one day. The screen stayed dark and blank about a week ago. I just formatted and reloaded everything. Guess what antivirus program I use.


----------



## Ranger (Jul 20, 2006)

The hands down best software for fighting spyware is Mac OS X. It's virtually spyware free....

Sorry...I couldn't resist.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 20, 2006)

If your family downloads a lot of shareware, or the questionable peer-to-peer filing sharing software, then you may be putting yourselves at risk. Typically, these programs even advise you that they install spyware alongside the regular programs that may do any number of things from track your surfing habits for advertising purposes to automatically downloading things you didn't solicit.


----------

